# [email protected] Al's Jungle Park 3/24/13



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Back to the track in Beecher! Sunday, 3/24/13 the doors open for practice at noon once again. Classes will be skinny tire, Slip-on Fray, and Indy Cars (same chassis as Hot Rod) as well as the IROC Mustangs. As usual , $7 gets you racing, pizza and pop. Plaques for top three in each class included.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

ill be there zoom we go


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Satin*

I noticed your post number for this race, 666, please tell me Al you posted this and not the devil. I will be there with cars and cross's. LOL :dude:


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Off by a month. Might have that Indy body ready!


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll be there Al.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

On my calander:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up,dust off those Indy cars!


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

*Great Lakes Racing 3.24*

Hey Guys - 
I'd like to come and race with you. Working on preparing an Indy car - can't find a body as yet. Can someone PM me with an address. Thanks...


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

If you go to the swap meet the week before the race I'm sure you will find some bodys. I got 4 at last years swap meet. I'm sure there will be loaners also. Pat


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

dasarch said:


> Hey Guys -
> I'd like to come and race with you. Working on preparing an Indy car - can't find a body as yet. Can someone PM me with an address. Thanks...


Contact 9 finger hobbies he has Indy bodies.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

dasarch said:


> Hey Guys -
> I'd like to come and race with you. Working on preparing an Indy car - can't find a body as yet. Can someone PM me with an address. Thanks...


Done.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Bump*

Just bumping it up. Looking forward to racing. :dude:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Wish i could join you guys!  Maybe next season...

Tom


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

We should have a good turn out as long as we don't get to much snow. Pat


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

The snow is a concern. Will be there if we can.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Understood on the snow. Hope for the best. Either way the track will be open for whoever makes it.


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

The way I do it , is to keep changing the channel until I find a forecast I like and I run with that one.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

We could all move out west and bother "Wrangler Rich!! When I left there it was 70*. I would like to make it but, I won't know till this evening. Working this weekend!! I'm gonna have to rob some fast cars from Jeff Al or Ed!! Better yet, I'll just setup the rotation so I can co-pilot that monster JVERB is running!


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm stilling going to try and make it, with my slow cars. I don't believe a word that sand bagger mike has to say he will be there and kick are butts. 

Slow Ed


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Me and and Corky will be there.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I coming snow or no snow. Pat


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Beecher I havent been that way in a long time used to work out there.


----------



## tom mulligan (Jan 27, 2013)

i'll be there. i have an indy body and chassis but no wheels. my first time going to al's looking forward to it.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Woohoo no work today! Can I come play?? See you guys at the RACES


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Al. I'm not going to make it. I keep changing the channel and all of the forecasts are bad. You ar right in the 3-5" band.
Let us know how the races went and definately let me know if you will have a test & tune before the next race, God knows I need it. I need to get Max's cars up to speed & need your help.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Screw the snow it's spring time and it's race day see you guys at the jungle!


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Ehhh... 72 mile drive makes a big difference for me dude. I'll see you guys at the next race.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Al for the great racing and pizza always a good time at the Jungle


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Good time,GLAD I made it home through that blizzard!:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

*Snow? What snow?*

Despite the forecast of Snowmageddon, we packed 22 racers in for Jungle Park's biggest racer count yet. Five first-timers were welcomed to Al's slot car playground. Racing was tight, as usual, with no room for error without paying the price. In Skinny Tjet class the results were:

1 Al DeYoung 66 laps
2 Mike Wontorski 63 
3 Steve Medanic 62
4 Jake Veldhuizen 60
5 Pat Cole 60
6 Jeff Parker 60
7 Ed Laskey 59
8 Rick Brown 59
9 Darrell Swisher 58
10 Chris Windlow 57
11 Brian Stopper 56
12 Doug Strom 56
13 John Verbich 56
14 Greg Gorski 54
15 Jon Swetlik 53
16 John Schroeder 51
17 Kyle Dillon 50
18 Tom Mulligan 49
19 Corky Stopper 49
20 Andrew Swetlik 47
21 Tom 45


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Good time at the Jungle today. A lot of fast cars. Al and Mike are back. LOL. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

In the Fat-Tire Class we added a late racer. Mike looked to have a great shot at the win until he was nipped in the last segment by Al with the first 21 lap run on the track. Great race!

1 Al DeYoung 79
2 Mike Wontorski 78
3 Jake Veldhuizen 77
4 Jeff Parker 77
5 Ed Laskey 76
6 Rick Brown 75
7 Pat Cole 74
8 Steve Medanic 71
9 Chris Windlow 71
10 Darrell Swisher 71
11 John Schroeder 70
12 John Verbich 68
13 Jon Swetlik 67 (John, John, Jon...see a pattern here?) 
14 Brian Stopper 66 
15 Greg Gorski 66
16 Doug Strom 65
17 Russ Evans 63
18 Tom 59
19 Kyle Dillon 59
20 Corky Stopper 58
21 Tom Mulligan 58
22 Andrew Swetlik 57


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Had a great time, lots of fast car, Al's track keeps getting faster and faster haveing a hard time keeping up. Great group of guy's to race with, and a great way to spend a Sunday. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

A few racers had to leave early and we ended up with 17 to run Indy Class. Mike again started strong with the only 18-lap run, only to get the rear axle knocked over resulting in a tire rubbing the body. Bad racing luck. Thanks to all who came out!

1 Al DeYoung 68
2 Jeff Parker 66
3 Rick Brown 64
4 Pat Cole 63
5 Mike Wontorski 63
6 Darrell Swisher 63
7 Jake Veldhuizen 62
8 Chris Windlow 62
9 Ed Laskey 60
10 Steve Medanic 60
11 John Schroeder 59
12 Jon Swetlik 59
13 Corky Stopper 57
14 Brian Stopper 56
15 Doug Strom 53
16 Russ Evans 50
17 Andrew Swetlik 45


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Al, thanks for hosting. Good people, good racing, good time. Thanks again. 

Verb


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow !! Lotta cars on that track ! Sorry I missed it.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's a few pictures I took at race, click on them to see full size.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

ski23 said:


> Woohoo no work today! Can I come play?? See you guys at the RACES


Famous words of a pro Fray racer, lol, No Work, hey Ed maybe we can get BP to start working these guys overtime, lol. Can I come play? LOL, No :dude:

Good Time again, great to see eveyone. Hey Al whens the next test and tune.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I will let you know here ASA I know.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Great day of racing and good food too thanks Al for hosting event lots of laughs also Thanks Brian


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

*Jungle Park Races*

Al - 
I had a great time yesterday at your races. Snow? What snow? I think we really lucked out on that - I'm glad Steve and I took a little chance on the weatherman being wrong - AGAIN!
The 3 classes of racing were great - the Indy cars are a blast. I look forward to the next race! Hopefully, I'll do a little better - got some homework to do on the cars - gotta blame the cars, it couldn't possibly been the driver!
Doug


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Al

Thanks for hosting. The place is amazing. The track is smooth, fast and fun. I had a great time. Having 20+ good racers in attendance is really nice too. The field is deep and you have to bring your A game to a Lakeshore series race!. I can't blame the driver but I can blame the builder. Unfortunately that's me! Got some homework to do as well. 

Al's blue fat tire car was unreal! I got a chance to try it during Indy Car practice and sub 6 seconds laps on yellow were easy.

Steve


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

ty al had a good time and good food good races. will see u guys at shop friday better bring the good cars im coming to win at shop.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I got to find some A game and some fast cars. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

honda27 said:


> ty al had a good time and good food good races. will see u guys at shop friday better bring the good cars im coming to win at shop.


I'm coming to lose. Bringing my old Eldon Charger with the lumpy tires and a steering wheel controller. Would that make you happy?


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Lol*



ajd350 said:


> I'm coming to lose. Bringing my old Eldon Charger with the lumpy tires and a steering wheel controller. Would that make you happy?


Honda is up practicing now, he should be good, but I would still put my money on Al (the Young) deYoung with his steering wheel controller. Once again Al thanks for the Great Time and Food with a great group of racers, even had our man Russ was there, ahh bonjour :dude:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I won't be there so Darrell can move up 1 spot. LOL Darrell does run good at the store. Ok guys try and keep Darrell from getting a podium finish. Pat


----------

